# Imac g3 en grève



## ikoalaz (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, je possède un vieux (mais beau) imac g3 graphite, cependant il ne demarre que tout les 3 jours...

lorsque le démarrage réussi :
l'écran clignote et subit des distorsions, lignes et autre parasites inconfortables...
il résiste jusqu'à la mise en veille ou au bout de 3 à 4 heure...

lorsque le démarrage échoue :
le bouton vert s'allume quelque secondes puis s'éteint, dans le meilleur des cas j'entend le "klong" majestueux puis plus rien, dans tous les cas l'écran ne s'allume pas. et dans le pire des cas l'alimentation ne fonctionne plus (la loupiote de mon disque dur externe reste éteinte) et pour recommencer je dois débrancher et rebrancher la fiche... les enceintes grésillent toujours au démarrage.

d'avance merci pour vos lumières.. providentiel 

AAI (affectueusement Apple et Imac)

P.S
si il est utile de le souligner, mon imac a perdu : son disque dur, sa carte bluetooth et ses enceintes.


----------



## iMacounet (30 Décembre 2009)

Ton iMac est surement en fin de vie  Comme les eMac si l'ecran fait des distorsions,il va claquer dans pas longtemps. Après je peux me tromper.


----------



## Invité (30 Décembre 2009)

Ca ressemble beaucoup au problème récurrent de ce modèle.
La carte PAV (Power Analog Video Board) est en train de mourir.


----------



## ikoalaz (3 Janvier 2010)

toooh comme dirai le plus sympathique américain (gros) citronné,
je suppose que aucun remède n'est possible?
pour ma part, je me serai plus dirigé vers un problème d'alimentation...
merci à vous 
AAI


----------



## iMacounet (3 Janvier 2010)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème d'alim;ton iMac est tout somplement en train de mourir ...


----------



## christophe2312 (3 Janvier 2010)

Qu il repose en paix


----------



## Invité (3 Janvier 2010)

On peut changer la carte, mais pour pour être sûr, il faut faire les vérifications préalables.
Il faut pour ça le manuel de l'iMac.
Tu peux MP pour plus de détails.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Janvier 2010)

Quand c'est arrivé à mon iMacG3 c'était du à mon alimentation et ma carte mère qui était très mal en point. Autant en reprendre un petit d'occasion plutôt que de s'emmerder à le démonter tellement c'est chiant et remplacer la RAM et le DD par ceux que que tu as actuellement.


----------



## Invité (5 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5341471 a dit:
			
		

> Quand c'est arrivé à mon iMacG3 c'était du à mon alimentation et ma carte mère qui était très mal en point. Autant en reprendre un petit d'occasion plutôt que de s'emmerder à le démonter tellement c'est chiant et remplacer la RAM et le DD par ceux que que tu as actuellement.



D'un point de vue purement fonctionnel, c'est sûr.
Mais d'un autre côté, c'est une satisfaction de ressusciter une vieille connaissance. Genre syndrome JC.
C'est pas mal aussi !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Janvier 2010)

Non mais en plus comme ça, l'autre, tu peux t'en servir pour ta copine


----------



## ikoalaz (6 Juin 2010)

Bon je dois l'avouer... j'ai honte, j'ai abandonner mon mac pour quelque piecette... (140 euro...)
et je doit l'avouer aussi mais la j'ai pas eu le choix et j'ai limité la casse, j'ai eu un pc par le travail... relachez votre colère j'ai installer linux dessus (je vais pas laissé windob comme meme ) je suis toujours sous unix après tous xD
merci quand meme! 
bonne continuation à tous


----------



## christophe2312 (6 Juin 2010)

140 ne te pleure pas , c est beaucoup
Il ne vaut et en fin de vie pas plus de 35 ,Cote mac2sell environ 70 pour une machine correcte


----------



## Invité (6 Juin 2010)

14 j'imagine. ou alors t'as trouvé LE pigeon !


----------



## iMacounet (6 Juin 2010)

C'est un pigeon. :rateau:

J'ai vendu mon G3 Snow 600 mhz pour ... 60euros.


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Juin 2010)

iMacounet t'abuse c'est un snow le moi il est indigo  et je l'ai acheté 70 Euros y'a 2-3 ans. Sinon la panne provenait sûrement de l'alim, de la carte PAV et de la THT


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juin 2010)

En plus j'avais mis 512mb de ram un hdd de 120gb avec Tiger ... (il etait d'origine -> os 9-128mb-40gb.) payé 50euros plus la poste

Mais bon c'etait mon premier mac, et je me suis fié a l'argus mac2sell comme un âne !

Cette erreur ne se reproduira plus. 

En plus il est 'hachement beau le Snow. :love:


----------

